# 2.8 and 2.7 blocks the same?



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

answered my own question
2.8 = 82.5mm bore
2.7 = 81mm bore



_Modified by westcoastjay at 11:25 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 and 2.7 blocks the same? (westcoastjay)*

2.8=2 bolt mains
2.7=4 bolt mains


----------

